# Is tortoisesupply a good breeder?



## cyyoung749 (Oct 31, 2011)

Im really pleased with there customer service and kindness, but im not sure if they are good as a breeder. First time I got a baby golden greek from them it died within 7 days. So i asked them for another one and i received a black greek tortoise, at first it was doing so good but after about a month it suddenly got sick and it couldnt even move but sleeps all day.So i took it to a vet and did some exmination. They asked about my inclosure and diet for them. I also asked so many questions on tortoise forum but there seems to be no problems. What my vet told me today is that theres a little stone under my tortoise belly which is not supposed to be there. They said it could be a infection and my breeder possibly sent me a sick one. So i asked how much the cost would be and it was actually more than 600 dollars....... I could not afford it and there is so low chances it would survive since its a baby. So they suggested me to put it asleep.......... Im really depressed that it died and so angry that why im having this issues with this breeders. I did so many researches about my tortoise. I went to so many websites and blogs to study my tortoise. I spent about at least 250 for habitat, i dont think theres a reason why tortoise i bought them is keep getting sick.

Thank you guys who helped me and others on this blog. I really appreciate for the help and care. Im really pleased with your kindness. Thank you guys!

rip to my black greek tortoise woodi.


----------



## laramie (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear abou your first tort also to hear that your second tort is sick. In my opinion, certain sites that sell numbers of torts may not be the best place. After being a member of this site for months, I would go with one of the breeders from this site. Maybe I am wrong in saying this, but to me those sites seem like back yard breeders for torts and turtles.


----------



## ewam (Oct 31, 2011)

Just so you know I am pretty sure the owner of that website is on the forum.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 31, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. 

 Do not be surprised if this thread is relocated or removed.


----------



## Tom (Oct 31, 2011)

Tyler at tortoisesupply.com is a friend of mine. He is a very reputable business person and takes excellent care of his animals. I've seen first hand how he does business, and he is top notch in every way.

I'm very sorry to hear about your issues. I would not expect that from Tyler. I hope that it all works out. You asked for opinions about them as a breeder and everything I have seen and heard from everyone who has dealt with them has been positive.

Oh, there is one exception. Maggie was not happy with the size of the cypress mulch pieces that Tyler sold to her. But every other customer of theirs that I have heard of has been happy with them.

And Laramie, you know that I love you, but I (emphasis on "I") am a "backyard breeder". Tyler is a true professional with a professional operation.


----------



## Laura (Oct 31, 2011)

Hatchlings are heartbreakers... :-( So sorry....
when you are ready.. start with a older one.. 1-2 years.. 
And really take a good look at your home and area.. is it possible there is something being used in the home that is toxic? cleaner? air freshener? Lysol??


----------



## cyyoung749 (Oct 31, 2011)

Tom said:


> Tyler at tortoisesupply.com is a friend of mine. He is a very reputable business person and takes excellent care of his animals. I've seen first hand how he does business, and he is top notch in every way.
> 
> I'm very sorry to hear about your issues. I would not expect that from Tyler. I hope that it all works out. You asked for opinions about them as a breeder and everything I have seen and heard from everyone who has dealt with them has been positive.
> 
> ...



I understand.. Im very pleased with tyler because they kindly respond to all my questions and stuff. I know that babies are more fatal then adult. All this incidents makes me so depressed when vet and other breeders saying that theres nothing wrong with my habitat. Juss feel sorry for the little ones



Laura said:


> Hatchlings are heartbreakers... :-( So sorry....
> when you are ready.. start with a older one.. 1-2 years..
> And really take a good look at your home and area.. is it possible there is something being used in the home that is toxic? cleaner? air freshener? Lysol??



I never used anything toxic. I even used bottle water. Ya i should get juvenille ones.



ewam said:


> Just so you know I am pretty sure the owner of that website is on the forum.



Im not trying to criticize or anything.



ALDABRAMAN said:


> Sorry for your loss.
> 
> Do not be surprised if this thread is relocated or removed.



Ya thank you


----------



## ascott (Oct 31, 2011)

People can suggest all that they want about a breeder. Lots of folks can have all great experiences with a breeder. However, nothing speaks volume better than a personal experience. I do not know this particular breeder, therefore I have no personal opinion.

I do know that if I had to bad experiences, I likely would not make it a third. 

I would say that if there comes a time that you find yourself with another tortoise, one a bit older will help assure their hardiness... I am so very sad for you and I hope you find a place of peace in the fact that you did not harm the little ones, your set up was bang on by all that you described here as well as what you shared with your vet. Sometimes babies just don't make it.

Rest in peace little


----------



## Angi (Oct 31, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear your sad news


----------



## pk2610 (Oct 31, 2011)

cyyoung749 said:


> Im really pleased with there customer service and kindness, but im not sure if they are good as a breeder. First time I got a baby golden greek from them it died within 7 days. So i asked them for another one and i received a black greek tortoise, at first it was doing so good but after about a month it suddenly got sick and it couldnt even move but sleeps all day.So i took it to a vet and did some exmination. They asked about my inclosure and diet for them. I also asked so many questions on tortoise forum but there seems to be no problems. What my vet told me today is that theres a little stone under my tortoise belly which is not supposed to be there. They said it could be a infection and my breeder possibly sent me a sick one. So i asked how much the cost would be and it was actually more than 600 dollars....... I could not afford it and there is so low chances it would survive since its a baby. So they suggested me to put it asleep.......... Im really depressed that it died and so angry that why im having this issues with this breeders. I did so many researches about my tortoise. I went to so many websites and blogs to study my tortoise. I spent about at least 250 for habitat, i dont think theres a reason why tortoise i bought them is keep getting sick.
> 
> Thank you guys who helped me and others on this blog. I really appreciate for the help and care. Im really pleased with your kindness. Thank you guys!
> 
> rip to my black greek tortoise woodi.


I am so sorry for your loss. Losing two in a row is really devastated. I loss a baby sulcata a few months ago and then I've got a baby leopard from tortoisesupply.com. I have this tort for almost three months now and it has hardly gained any weight. I read other threads that their hatchlings grow so fast and have doubled the size of mine. I don't know what's wrong with him. He seems to take forever to eat a few pieces of veggies. I am not trying to blame anyone but I am thinking may be he was just too young (size of a quarter) when I've got him. Anyway, I am still fighting to help him gain some weight. 

Don't give up hope. I think you've done everything you could.


----------



## exoticsdr (Nov 1, 2011)

Almost every reptile medical case that I see is directly linked to husbandry issues. Add a fragile baby into the equation and husbandry becomes even more crucial.

Cy...please post an accurate and detailed description of the setups you were using for each baby and let's let the TFO members take it apart and let's see if we can find out what went wrong. In order for this to work, if it can, you will need to describe the setups as they were when you first placed the baby into them, before you made any changes recommended either by Tyler, friends, veterinarians, TFO members, etc.

Doc


----------



## Guggie (Nov 1, 2011)

I got 2 Greeks from Tyler at Tortoise Supply this April, after I had found this site but before I knew he was a member. They have done nothing but thrive since. I personally think that consumers can have bad situations happen at any businesses; how they handle those bad situations is what determines what I think of them and if I'll continue to give them my business. From what I've heard and seen, Tyler is helpful, conscientious and caring. I would not hesitate to purchase from him again.

As for your two guys, I'm very sorry for your loss. All I can suggest is to be as open as possible with us on how you took care of them, and hopefully the great Tortarians (new word!) on this site will help decipher what went wrong, so you can be successful the next time.


----------



## Tccarolina (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi CY, 
Sorry to hear about your losses:-(

Did you hold or handle the tortoises often?


----------



## Missy (Nov 1, 2011)

This happens a lot with hatchlings. Some hatchlings just will not live even if everything is perfect. Some live when the conditions are bad. I have raised Tank from a hatchling and did not do things right in the early years. He was always tiny for his age. Looking back I could have lost him do to me not having things right. He had to have surgery to remove a huge stone from his bladder several months ago and I wonder did it start from my bad husbandry. I agree with above and try a yearling or adopt an older tort for your first. Then someday try a hatchling again. So sorry for your heartbreak.


----------



## Neal (Nov 1, 2011)

Guggie said:


> I got 2 Greeks from Tyler at Tortoise Supply this April, after I had found this site but before I knew he was a member. They have done nothing but thrive since. I personally think that consumers can have bad situations happen at any businesses; how they handle those bad situations is what determines what I think of them and if I'll continue to give them my business. From what I've heard and seen, Tyler is helpful, conscientious and caring. I would not hesitate to purchase from him again.
> 
> As for your two guys, I'm very sorry for your loss. All I can suggest is to be as open as possible with us on how you took care of them, and hopefully the great Tortarians (new word!) on this site will help decipher what went wrong, so you can be successful the next time.



Good post. 

I'm sorry to hear about your hatchlings. As mentioned above, bad things happen sometimes in good businesses, but I have no doubt that you will receive good customer service from tortoisesupply. 

It's sometimes difficult to determine the cause of the problem, especially in cases like these, but as far as Tyler not being a good breeder, I'll just say that he produces and sells a lot of tortoises; I'd go as far as saying he is one of the top breeders in terms of numbers and quality of hatchlings. This is the second time I personally have ever heard of an issue with one of his tortoises, which speaks volumes to the quality of his tortoises considering the large number he produces and sells. He has set the bar very high for us other breeders who retail/wholesale our hatchlings.


----------



## cyyoung749 (Nov 1, 2011)

supremelysteve said:


> Hi CY,
> Sorry to hear about your losses:-(
> 
> Did you hold or handle the tortoises often?



I barely hold my tortoise expect soaking in water.


----------



## nikki0601 (Nov 1, 2011)

I dont have any experience with tortoise supply but have never heard bad of them, and I have searched high and low on the net for reviews on all places of purchases for turtles and tortoises, so far I have ordered seven hatchlings from various commercial sites online, and so far I have had no negative experiences, of course of the seven only one is a tortoise, the rest aquatic turtles who I think are much more hardy.. Now my tortoise hatchling, a very young Sulcata who as of now and since I have had him is doing wonderful, and I love him so very much, but if I could go back I would have ordered from someone on here, particularly Tom, who's care sheet I am following and probably the reason my Sully is thriving so well.. The reason I would have rather purchased from a breeder here on the forum is to have the background info on my hatchling, and the reassurance that the hatchling was kept properly.. not only do I not know how old my Sully is I didnt know how he was housed before he come to me, although I did find that information out yesterday, my Sully was housed on alfa pellets, guessing his age based on his weight and size when I got him I know he was housed like this for up to 6 weeks maybe more hopefully less.. So having read about hatchling failure and now knowing that because of the way he was housed, there may be damage already done prior to me recieving him and that even many months from now something can go wrong no matter what I do.. So in the future I will only buy from breeders in which can provide me all the background info, and from someone who's keeping their hatchlings properly, I know if I were to have found out that Sully was kept the way Tom keeps his I would have a large piece of reassurance


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2011)

I thank you for the compliments. Your way of thinking about this is exactly the same as mine. I could not conceive of just buying a hatchling somewhere without knowing the history and EXACTLY how it has been raised and handled from hatching until I get it. It is not a risk I would take with out those details.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm with exoticsdr on this one. If your vet told you there was a stone, that's either from hydration or the type of food being offered. I have not dealt with tortoisesupply personally, but I've heard nothing but good about him and his tortoises.

But the healthiest baby in the world isn't going to last very long if something is wrong with the care of the tortoise. Babies are fragile anyway, and you must give them almost perfect care in order for them to thrive.

I'm so sorry that you've had to go through this with two babies. Its always hard when they don't thrive. It might be a better idea to get an older tortoise next time instead of a baby.


----------



## ascott (Nov 1, 2011)

Empathy- the capacity to recognize and, to some extent, share feelings (such as sadness or happiness) that are being experienced by another...

Compassion - meaning to suffer together..

Again, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## tortoiseboy8o8 (Nov 2, 2011)

I bought a Golden Greek from Tyler back in July. My tort is also doing very well and Tyler was more than helpful. Its very difficult for me to get hands on tortoises other than Sulcatas, Red foots, Leopards and Russians here in Hawaii so I looked to purchase one online. Tyler was also very helpful by helping me get it through customs. I wouldn't hesitate to purchase more tortoises from him.


----------



## cyyoung749 (Nov 2, 2011)

exoticsdr said:


> Almost every reptile medical case that I see is directly linked to husbandry issues. Add a fragile baby into the equation and husbandry becomes even more crucial.
> 
> Cy...please post an accurate and detailed description of the setups you were using for each baby and let's let the TFO members take it apart and let's see if we can find out what went wrong. In order for this to work, if it can, you will need to describe the setups as they were when you first placed the baby into them, before you made any changes recommended either by Tyler, friends, veterinarians, TFO members, etc.
> 
> Doc



sorry i couldnt visit the website for a while.
First i use 20 gallon glass aquariaum.
i use repti bark and hay for bedding and hut for hideout.
i use reptisun 10.0 uvb ray and heat emitter on hot spot.
i have analog thermometer and digital thermometer.
I heave heat pad under the hut.
Cold side is about 80 degress and hot spot is about 90.
The humidity is about 30-40. It really depends on weather and my water spray.
I feed with clean poland bottle water daily,
spring mix,optiuna cactus,hay, some calcium, carrot, squash,zoo med pellets.
I soak it in water about 3-4 times a week.
This was my habitat for greeks.
When I went to vet they only told me to hire little bit of heat emitter temperature on hot side and everything else was good.


----------



## Candy (Nov 2, 2011)

Could you tell us where you live? Is it in California?


----------



## cyyoung749 (Nov 2, 2011)

Candy said:


> Could you tell us where you live? Is it in California?



I live in new york city. Wish i lived in cali. better habitat for tortoise.


----------



## exoticsdr (Nov 2, 2011)

First thing that jumps out at me is the Reptibark, I have had at least two surgical impactions this year...one tort and one lizard, due to them ingesting it when they are eating...have had several others that were taken care of via enema.


----------



## Neal (Nov 2, 2011)

cyyoung749 said:


> What my vet told me today is that theres a little stone under my tortoise belly which is not supposed to be there. They said it could be a infection and my breeder possibly sent me a sick one.



I just re-read your post and this sentence caught my eye. Was this an internal or external stone? Did your vet say exactly what the stone was?


----------



## EricIvins (Nov 2, 2011)

The first thing that jumps out at me is the humidity is way too low.......Fast forward to chronic dehydration, and you end up with Tortoise jerky.......

Hatchlings will dehydrate extremely fast, given what little mass they have........


----------



## cyyoung749 (Nov 2, 2011)

Neal said:


> I just re-read your post and this sentence caught my eye. Was this an internal or external stone? Did your vet say exactly what the stone was?



External stone. They said it could be caused by infection.



exoticsdr said:


> First thing that jumps out at me is the Reptibark, I have had at least two surgical impactions this year...one tort and one lizard, due to them ingesting it when they are eating...have had several others that were taken care of via enema.



Ya mabye it did cuz i cant take care of my baby for 24 hours. The funny thing is that he just instantly became ill without no sign. My greek ate so good in the morning but became sick at that night.



EricIvins said:


> The first thing that jumps out at me is the humidity is way too low.......Fast forward to chronic dehydration, and you end up with Tortoise jerky.......
> 
> Hatchlings will dehydrate extremely fast, given what little mass they have........



Ya tas why i tried soaking everyday and sprayed my terrarium



tortoiseboy8o8 said:


> I bought a Golden Greek from Tyler back in July. My tort is also doing very well and Tyler was more than helpful. Its very difficult for me to get hands on tortoises other than Sulcatas, Red foots, Leopards and Russians here in Hawaii so I looked to purchase one online. Tyler was also very helpful by helping me get it through customs. I wouldn't hesitate to purchase more tortoises from him.



I also think hes a good guy really helpful loving breeder.


----------



## EricIvins (Nov 2, 2011)

cyyoung749 said:


> EricIvins said:
> 
> 
> > The first thing that jumps out at me is the humidity is way too low.......Fast forward to chronic dehydration, and you end up with Tortoise jerky.......
> ...





Soaking a Tortoise does not promote hydration - It can actually have the reverse effect.......

Proper humidity, along with the right diet and access to water does.......Not all Tortoises drink when you dunk them in water......Ambient Humidity needs to be atleast 60% for any Hatchling Tortoise, regardless of species.......


----------



## Tom (Nov 2, 2011)

Two things jump out at me.

1. Is the 10.0 bulb the coil type?

2. If he was fine in the morning and sick that night, that sounds like a possible poisoning of some sort. Maybe ingestion of something or fumes possibly...


----------



## ascott (Nov 2, 2011)

EricIvans....now you know with your statement of ;

Soaking a tortoise does not promote hydration - It can actually have the reverse effect...

Please explain what you refer to by making this statement....I am very curious


----------



## laramie (Nov 2, 2011)

ewam said:


> Just so you know I am pretty sure the owner of that website is on the forum.


I figured that much, but I am just expressing my opinion.





laramie said:


> ewam said:
> 
> 
> > Just so you know I am pretty sure the owner of that website is on the forum.
> ...


I just want to say that I am sorry for my hurtful remarks and I am sorry if I offended anyone on this forum. That was not my intention at all. Again I am very sorry for my post.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 2, 2011)

Its ok, Laramie. Everyone here is entitled to an opinion. Might be a good idea in the future to do a little research about the subject before you make a comment like that, though.


----------



## laramie (Nov 2, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Its ok, Laramie. Everyone here is entitled to an opinion. Might be a good idea in the future to do a little research about the subject before you make a comment like that, though.



Thank You Yvonne,
I feel like an ***[email protected]#$ right now.


----------



## ewam (Nov 2, 2011)

laramie said:


> I figured that much, but I am just expressing my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





When I said that I meant it towards to when you said you'd rather go with a breeder on this site, and what I wanted it to mean was he is on the site.


----------



## Tom (Nov 2, 2011)

Laramie, NOBODY was offended in any way by your post. We love you and you are a sweetheart. Now start smiling that smile again, please.


----------



## HerpHouses (Nov 2, 2011)

I have bought over 10 anmials from Tyler and I have had NO PROBLEMS with any animal?? I would look into your pen, correct heat, correct bedding and correct lights?? Watering babys 3-4 times a week?

Most people dont get the correct setup BEFORE THEY BUY?? 

Yes babys can be hard to raise but I can "back my life" That TYLER would not ship a animal that he knows is sick. He just would not do that PERIOD!!
Thanks
Danny Bowlin
[email protected] Anytime for ???


----------



## HerpHouses (Nov 2, 2011)

FYI We are all hobbiest and backyard breeders. Things go wrong with babys and it usually starts with keeping them warm and hydrated WELL for the first 6 months.

Again Tyler and Sarah would not sell a sick animal PERIOD!! I have over 10 from them of 4 different species!!

Thanks Danny Bowlin


----------



## TylerStewart (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for the support from everyone who knows us and has had good results with one of our tortoises. Anyone that really knows us (Tom, Neal, Danny) knows that we aren't some faceless company with assembly line production. We are quite literally "backyard breeders" however that is to be interpreted, just on a bigger scale than most. The majority of our tortoises are produced "in our backyard."

Like Neal pointed out, you can't ship as many animals as we do and not have the occasional issue. I think we have a very low percentage of issues, and we take care of them as much as we realistically can. The first tortoise this customer got probably got banged up in shipping which unfortunately does occasionally happen, and we replaced it no problem after a week. The second tortoise's "stone" was a dried umbilical chord scab which are commonly showing on tortoises up to several months old. It had nothing to do with the cause of death, and it just shows the inexperience of the vet that said it was caused by an infection. I don't know why this second tortoise died, but for it to be "doing great" for a month, even the morning of death, I think it's a pretty big stretch to be blaming it on us. We can't guarantee animals forever; we all know how fragile they can be. My suggestion to anyone that can afford it is to start off with something 6-12 months old. We make exceptions to our 3 day guarantee all the time, as we did with this first tortoise, but a month is a pretty big guarantee on a young baby tortoise.


----------



## Mgridgaway (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm going to leave husbandry talk with the more experienced Greek owners, but I just wanted to say I too vouch for Tyler's awesomeness. Not only did he respond to my emails quickly and answer all my questions, but the Redfoot he sent me (Darwin! check out some pics of him on the Redfoot section), has repeatedly been called one of the most beautiful redfoot hatchlings by people in this forum, eats like a champ, and is very healthy. I wouldn't hesitate a second to recommend Tortoise Supply.

With that said, I'm sorry you lost your tort. I know how disparing it can be to lose a pet, both emotionally and financially. Sometimes bad things happen for no reason, but all we can do is keep moving forward. Like others, I suggest you consider an older tortoise if you plan on getting another.


----------



## Cherbear (Nov 4, 2011)

Gee, all I got when I bought a hatchling tort from Underground Reptiles that died, was 10% off my next purchase, which I won't use. 

I'm sorry though, I know it's disappointing.


----------



## ijmccollum (Nov 15, 2011)

I am sincerely sorry for your losses -- it's always difficult when we lose our creature friends.

As for Tortise supply, they are kinda my go-to-people because they have always been top notch in any dealings I have had with them. Prompt, professional, knowledgeable, helpful....the list goes on.

again, sorry for your losses.


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss I know even on day 1 these little ones find their way in our hearts and it's heartbreaking when they pass.I don't know the details as to the passing of both of these babies but I do feel your pain and extend my condolences.

As far as Tyler as a breeder I wouldn't go anywhere else.Both Bowser and Peach are from Tyler and he was more then helpful with getting my torts adjusted.He not only answered my every email but dealt with my "newbie" questions as well which I appreciate  Best thing I can tell you is ask ask ask as many questions as you need to about everything you do until you feel comfortable with keeping a tortoise then when the time is right try again. I of course mean no offense but sometimes its simply our knowledge or supposed knowledge that falters with these little guys.I learned first hand here that just because we think we know something doesnt mean we should stop learning.  Best of luck to you


----------



## Hardknox (Dec 26, 2011)

Hello,
I would like to preface my post by saying I am relatively new to keeping torts however what I am about to explain is a very general husbandry lesson more keepers need to learn especially for animals with hydration demands. I have a hatchling Hermann who is doing splendidly. However I also keep various geckos, frogs and I keep black tree monitors. I am also a doctoral biophysicist and my girlfriend who also keeps these reptiles with me is a physiologist specializing in reptiles and amphibians. This phenomenon is one I recently explained on another forum in regard to monitor lizards with demanding hydration concerns (like my black tree monitors) and I am going to copy and paste parts of my post on those forums. The topic of the explanation is how animals kept in HIGH humidity can still be getting dehydrated.

"I would consider dehydrating conditions anytime water leaves surfaces and diffuses into the air extremely quickly as a result of too much air exchange. The hotter the air the more water it can hold so hot air at the surfaces picks up water and rises, then goes out to be replaced by cool dry air from outside the cage which is then warmed and pulls more water from the surfaces until the cage enters a cycle of evaporation. Under those circumstances regular mistings will keep humidity high but still dehydrate the animals because just like water leaves surfaces rapidly it will evaporate from their skin quickly. "

There is a certain balance between temperature, humidity and air flow that needs to be maintained or your animal will dehydrate quickly. Also this type of dehydration can only so much be bandaided by soakings and offering water bowls. There is no substitute to a proper balance of the habitat. This type of thing also must be even more closely monitored if you live in a place like New York City where you may be running a furnace or radiator a lot during parts of the year which in turn dries out the air even more. I would also suggest having a few areas in the 70s he can access. They generally will not use them much but its good to give them proper choices.

Now your Greek (and my Hermann) even as hatchlings do not quite have the same demands as something like tree monitors. However they especially need humid retreats. People sometimes forget even some of these dry climate tortoises still retreat to borrows and hides at night and when their needs are met to hide from daytime predators (baby torts are excellent prey). Even in some dry/hot climates if you dig down a little ways you can find a cool very moist place to hide. I cannot speak for Greeks specifically but they are "similar" in care to Hermanns and I know my baby Hermanns dug a borrow INSIDE of his humid hide and remains completely covered in moist (not wet) sand/soil/peat moss mix which holds his borrow very well which is then topped with a thin layer of long fiber spanghum moss. Outside where he walks about and basks/feeds/drinks humidity stays between 45-55% WITHOUT me misting.

I am not saying this is what happened, I am however saying based on what you have described this is my personal best guess as to the problem. I am sorry for your loss. I would also add one last thing. The quality of vet training in regard to herps and their general knowledge of herps and current herp care can be highly variable. There are many herp vets out there that are amazing but there are also some that barely know more than an average newbie who can use google (I exaggerate but you get the point) so make sure you check the expertise of your vet of choice.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi "Hardknox":

Won't you take a few moments to start a new thread in the "introductions" section and tell us a bit about yourself?


----------

